# Gabe



## DanOstergren (Apr 4, 2014)

I love to photograph my old friends; it's always a nice way to get caught up with them after I've been traveling for a couple years. 

This is Gabe, someone I've known for 11 years now. Normally I would complain about the gunk under his fingernails, but since he's a car mechanic I think it add character, and honestly there's no use in me complaining over something I'd be too lazy to retouch anyways. 

Ask before you edit please.


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2014)

Yum!! I love how the blur on the right side leads your eye right to Gabe! Very nice shot!


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2014)

Good shot!  Nice body ink.  Very good pose.  I think this would benefit from cropping the right side just past the vertical mullion of the door.  MHO


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 5, 2014)

Any other feedback is welcome. :]
Ask before editing.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

This is a great picture. I love the composition.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2014)

I wish there was a little more room above; the longitudinally cropped finger is driving me nuts; other than that, very nice image.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2014)

Designer said:


> Good shot!  Nice body ink.  Very good pose.  I think this would benefit from cropping the right side just past the vertical mullion of the door.  MHO




I agree; the slight off-vertical and the in-focus of that piece attracts my attention for no artistic reason.
There seems to be a slight haloing on the medial surface of that mullion.


----------

